# Who gets coder's block?



## kr651129 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ever get on your computer and you just have to write something but you can't come up with any ideas? You're just sitting and looking at your IDE of choice saying "WTF do I code?"


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, occasionally it happens. I usually resolve the situation by not coding, but doing more important things.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh yeah.

That's what fora are for. When I started with my Java endeavours I used to frequently visit several Java fora simply to get me some ideas. The best part; sometimes this will even help you learn new stuff about the language too; when going over questions while you're thinking "surely that's supported?" only to find out it isn't. And all of a sudden you got yourself something to program and fix things


----------



## jozze (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, it happens. I usually just write some bullsh!t code for a simple function, so I don't have to call a library (saves cpu time). Usually it's my version of the fabs(3)() function

```
# include <stdio.h>

double babs (double x)
{
   double re = x;
   if (re < 0)
      re *= (-1);

   return re;
}
```
and hope that my inspiration returns. I call that function 'babs', after a character in the old Beneath a Steel Sky(pe) video game... Babs was a female singer, and she was really stupid, as is this function. The game works on Linux too, so maybe I'll write a port for it . If I don't get any inspiration, I start procrastinating, followed by procrastinating some more, and procrastinating EVEN more. Wow, look at the time :e, I better stop it! Okay, I promise this is the last one! Ouffff, that was tough!

So, I mean, that function will come in handy, but I don't really need it, since calling fabs from the library won't be the bottleneck of the algorithm.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 22, 2013)

I find coder's block or writer's block is usually a case of either lack of inspiration or lack of motivation. If you know something needs to be created or are facing outside pressures, then any sort of block tends to disappear.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll try to read forums or stackoverflow.com about the language that I like the most (C++ of course) and learn something new. It may help me to re-factor some older code using the new things that I've just learned. Specially with C++11.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 23, 2013)

I find that if I just walk away, preferably drive somewhere, everything falls into place.


----------



## fonz (Jun 24, 2013)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> You're just sitting and looking at your IDE of choice saying "WTF do I code?"


Not often. I usually have a TODO list the size of an A4 sheet.


----------



## Dies_Irae (Jun 25, 2013)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> Ever get on your computer and you just have to write something but you can't come up with any ideas? You're just sitting and looking at your IDE of choice saying "WTF do I code?"



Almost every day, usually in the time range [lunch - 30', lunch + 30'].
Also the presence of my boss (who doesn't know anything about programming but insists on telling me _how_ I should write my code) have a great impact on my coding efficiency/quality.



			
				fonz said:
			
		

> Not often. I usually have a TODO list the size of an A4 sheet.


This is the proof that you're a machine. Real humans usually have a _pile_ of TODO lists, and happily ignore them. :e


----------

